# Extreme Kayaking. North Fork of the Payette



## MReid (Mar 16, 2012)

Juicer Rapid at a record flow of 8000cfs. Paddler is Evan Garcia.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2012)

Would have worked better if you could see the paddler, right now it just looks like rapids.


----------



## MReid (Mar 16, 2012)

I think you miss the point .


----------



## slackercruster (Mar 16, 2012)

MReid said:


> I think you miss the point .



Nice, but only a kayaker would like it. Otherwise you must explain your photo.

...you don't stop kayaking when you get old...you get old when you stop kayaking!


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Mar 16, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> MReid said:
> 
> 
> > I think you miss the point .
> ...



Yep - to joe schmoe this is basically a paddle flowing downstream getting tossed around.


----------



## paigew (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm a kayaker (well not really but we do own kayaks and I love to go ) I love it! That would scare the crap outta me!


----------



## MReid (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe so....
It is about the adventure drama and danger and the size of the stones of the guy in the boat. Not just a picture of a kayaker, thanks.
Yes only the best kayakers in the world would try this.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 16, 2012)

This would make a great motivational poster.  Something along the lines of 'when the s*ht keeps coming, just paddle harder'.  Nice picture.  I like it for the sheer raw power of the water, and the tenacity of the person paddling through it.

IMHO, it would have less impact if the person were more visable.  This really shows the danger and struggle.  And it's cool looking.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2012)

Really?  Without anymore than just the tips of the paddles, it just a lost paddle in the rapids. You can still create the image if you see more of the paddler, and the excitement, and danger involved in attempting rapids like this.  I don't think I missed the point, I think the OP missed the shot. You must have been able to see him when he came out of this, or at the very least been able to see more of him at some point.


----------



## MReid (Mar 16, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> This would make a great motivational poster.  Something along the lines of 'when the s*ht keeps coming, just paddle harder'.  Nice picture.  I like it for the sheer raw power of the water, and the tenacity of the person paddling through it.
> 
> IMHO, it would have less impact if the person were more visable.  This really shows the danger and struggle.  And it's cool looking.



There ya go....you understand the plot. Thanks!


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 16, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Really? Without anymore than just the tips of the paddles, it just a lost paddle in the rapids. You can still create the image if you see more of the paddler, and the excitement, and danger involved in attempting rapids like this. I don't think I missed the point, I think the OP missed the shot. You must have been able to see him when he came out of this, or at the very least been able to see more of him at some point.



I see what you are saying. Perhaps if he had a series of the shot, entering the water, buried (as pictured) and emerging. That could be a cool montoge as well.

But I also see the picture as it is, and still feel it's a good shot.


----------



## MReid (Mar 16, 2012)

See the dark hole photo right bottom corner, he went in there and disappeared, appeared as seen here for a split second then disappeared back into the wave until he came out on the other side, way down stream.

I have plenty of shots from the other side of the wave at my website....I just really like the energy and drama in this one.

Maybe it is true that non kayakers don't get it. Maybe think of it as a base jumper, right as he is leaping off the ledge.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Really?  Without anymore than just the tips of the paddles, it just a lost paddle in the rapids. You can still create the image if you see more of the paddler, and the excitement, and danger involved in attempting rapids like this.  I don't think I missed the point, I think the OP missed the shot. You must have been able to see him when he came out of this, or at the very least been able to see more of him at some point.


You STILL do not "get it" do you?? Obviously you know squat about the sport of river kayaking. Your opinion carries no weight on the subject since you have twice indicated that you do not understand what this shows. You are clearly and obviously out of your element here. How can you FAIL, repeatedly and sooooo miserably, to understand what the photograph actually SHOWS??????????????? Apparently you'd like yet another cliche shot of a kayaker paddling along,smiling, happy, through soft,slow-moving,rippling, green water at 300 cfs....Jeeziz.... The point is not to see him "come out of this" as you suggest....the "point" is that he is "in the $h!+", right THEN.... How can you miss that, twice???

Let me give you an analogy: what you want to see is an Indy car, all shiny and on 4 tires, sponsor tags all visible, driver smiling....but this shot is of a wreck on turn 3...AS IT HAPPENS....see the difference? *This is the action* shot....what you keep harping on is the "cliche" shot...the idea that this is just a lost paddle in the rapids is the kind of statement a non-kayaker would make. Again, you have no idea about what you're talking about in extreme sports photography of this type.​


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are a bunch of photos of Juicer Rapids at more-sane water flows:  Paddler Mike Leeds entering Juicer Rapid on the North Fork Payette River in Idaho. Photo taken by Preston Woods. - Mike Leeds Photography

Now, take a look at it at 7,500 cfs...North fork, 

http://www.mtexpress.com/index2.php?ID=2005131842


----------



## JPC36 (Mar 16, 2012)

Excellent photo, the water is really water !:thumbup:


----------



## MReid (Mar 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Here are a bunch of photos of Juicer Rapids at more-sane water flows:  Paddler Mike Leeds entering Juicer Rapid on the North Fork Payette River in Idaho. Photo taken by Preston Woods. - Mike Leeds Photography
> 
> Now, take a look at it at 7,500 cfs...North fork,
> 
> http://www.mtexpress.com/index2.php?ID=2005131842



Thanks Darrel, 
Really appreciate your insights on this.
How funny is it that you linked Mike Leeds site....he was standing right next to me when I took this.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2012)

Derrel said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Without anymore than just the tips of the paddles, it just a lost paddle in the rapids. You can still create the image if you see more of the paddler, and the excitement, and danger involved in attempting rapids like this. I don't think I missed the point, I think the OP missed the shot. You must have been able to see him when he came out of this, or at the very least been able to see more of him at some point.
> ...



Lets pretend that I'm not out of my element and have shot white water at the 1992 Olympics, although not as extreme, I do know and understand what a good sports picture is, so don't start lecturing me on what I do or don't get.  I get the fact that the paddler is deep into the water, what I am saying is that there is not enough of the paddler, or the kayak that shows what this picture is, unless it has the words to go with it. As a stand alone photo it shows rapids with a paddle.  Perhaps it would have been easier to add.  "Paddler goes deep into the water, extreme kayak in the big rapids"  That way the average person could look at it and know that it's not just a picture of rapids.  

So if there were no paddles visable because he had dropped into the hole, would that make it a more intense kayak photo? It could be explained as "paddler vanishes into rapids"


----------



## MReid (Mar 16, 2012)

The red paddle, the blue boat, if you look really close you can see a hand on the paddle. Easier to see at large size of course, really I am surprised that people don't get this photo without all this explanation.

If the paddler were riding across the top of the wave it would not have the same impact, seeing the paddlers come out the backend has much less impact. The fact that he is disappearing into that insane wall of water "is the whole point of it".
I look a this and all I can think is "Holy Crap what a crazy SOB!"  These guys are world class athletes with nerves of steel and the reflexes of a cat.

Of course I do acknowledge that standing there next to it and feeling the river shaking the ground and the sound of that wall of water I do have the feel for the scene that a viewer of only the photo can't have.

Here is a link to a larger version, you can see better : http://alloutdoor.smugmug.com/White...6499_NVWFhB#!i=1751840533&k=tJz7QPJ&lb=1&s=X3


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 16, 2012)

You've got way better images on your site. You have one, I believe it is frame #8 that shows more of the paddler, and it still shows the impact of the rapids.


----------



## MReid (Mar 17, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> You've got way better images on your site. You have one, I believe it is frame #8 that shows more of the paddler, and it still shows the impact of the rapids.



Thanks for having a look at the site.

Different paddler different rapid. that wave is only about 5 feet high, the shot I posted here the wave is about 20 feet high, more like 30 if you count the hole leading into it. (Note: the gallery was resorted frame 8 is different now).

Anybody that does likes whitewater will like this gallery, best kayakers in the world on some of the wildest water in the world.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 17, 2012)

The waves may not be the same size but to the person(other than the paddler) the difference between 5 feet and 20 feet has no real meaning when looking at the photo.  It's how good the photo is that does make the real difference.

I'm not dumping on you personally, just that the photo you posted wasn't the best that you have. It was like you mentioned, being there had more impact to you personally, when you take away the sounds, and movement it changes how everyone else looks at photos, and not just at the one you posted, but photos in general.


----------



## MReid (Mar 17, 2012)

It's all good. One persons diamond is another persons coal...we don't have to agree everytime.
In general I agree with your statement....but I really like this one .


----------



## cpeay (Mar 23, 2012)

Great shot


----------

